# Anyone know of a fulfillment co. that has big long tall t-shirts like "sleep shirts"?



## embloom (Jun 10, 2007)

Does anyone know of a print on demand co. that currently prints on large long t-shirts (like sleep-shirts)?


----------



## fivetees (May 12, 2008)

would these be the same as the long urban t's?


----------



## embloom (Jun 10, 2007)

fivetees said:


> would these be the same as the long urban t's?


I must profess my ignorance; I'm not familiar with the term "long urban t's". 
They do sound like they may be something I could use.
The T's I've seen come in big sizes and are usually about 5 to 7 inches longer than a normal shirt in any of the sizes.
Thanks
Mike


----------



## fivetees (May 12, 2008)

I believe it is the same. What colors are you looking for.
Michael


----------



## embloom (Jun 10, 2007)

Michael
I'm looking for blank shirts in white, lights, pastels...
Thanks
Mike


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

I don't know of any print on demand company that is offering tall t-shirts or sleep shirts at the moment.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Spreadshirt has these now.


----------

